# Wanting to move to Scotland



## BlueVamp (Aug 4, 2011)

I am a US citizen and I want to move to Scotland. I am having problems with finding an employer to sponsor me. I don't have the ability to save funding to move as a student, so working will be my only option. I have a child with Asperger's Syndrome and I fell it would be best for me to get her to the UK for better treatment of her disorder. I have friends in Scotland so that is why I want to move there. The area I want to reside in is around Johnstone or Glasgow. Somebody please help me.


----------



## rcgarcia (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi there,'

Like you, I too want to move to Scotland but according to Joppa and many others, it is almost impossible to get hired in the UK if you do not have a special skill/s. I spent a year in Glasgow Scotland and fell in love with the place and people even the wee neds It was a dream to move there but with the downturn in the economy among other reasons, it looks like my dream will remain just that... a dream. Take a look at my tread(wanting to move family of 6 to the UK) and that of kitty1(time for a change) to ee what the general consensus is on the idea.


----------



## BlueVamp (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for the help. I will be sure to check them out. I have some skilled worker credentials, but none truly certified. Bad thing about working in the states. Not always do they give you the proper titles. My hard part is finding what empoyers do have the sponsorship certificates. 



rcgarcia said:


> Hi there,'
> 
> Like you, I too want to move to Scotland but according to Joppa and many others, it is almost impossible to get hired in the UK if you do not have a special skill/s. I spent a year in Glasgow Scotland and fell in love with the place and people even the wee neds It was a dream to move there but with the downturn in the economy among other reasons, it looks like my dream will remain just that... a dream. Take a look at my tread(wanting to move family of 6 to the UK) and that of kitty1(time for a change) to ee what the general consensus is on the idea.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

BlueVamp said:


> I am a US citizen and I want to move to Scotland. I am having problems with finding an employer to sponsor me. I don't have the ability to save funding to move as a student, so working will be my only option. I have a child with Asperger's Syndrome and I fell it would be best for me to get her to the UK for better treatment of her disorder. I have friends in Scotland so that is why I want to move there. The area I want to reside in is around Johnstone or Glasgow. Somebody please help me.


As rcgarcia says, now isn't a good time to move to Scotland. Even British people, with qualification and experience are losing their jobs left, right and centre and the economy is in a parlous state - and no real recovery expected for several years yet. It will get worse before it gets better. Forget sponsorship - firms are shedding workers, not taking on, unless you have uniques skills not readily found in UK or EU. To stand any chance of sponsorship, your job must be on the shortage occupation list:
UK Border Agency | How to employ migrants to do jobs on the shortage occupation list and click PDF on right to download.

Today's financial news, in US as well as UK, are a reality of the situation.
Sorry If I sound negative, and I know you are doing it for the sake of your child, but I can only be frank and honest.


----------



## BlueVamp (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you Joppa. I do appreciate the link and will be sure to save and look it over. I will still work on moving to Scotland even if it may take me some time to get there. Even though your reply sounded negative, it is still honest. I may be getting frustrated but I am very persistent and will find a way rather I must wait a few years to do so. My daughter is still young so waiting won't be much of an issue. Though the sooner the transition the better. Thank you again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

BlueVamp said:


> Thank you Joppa. I do appreciate the link and will be sure to save and look it over. I will still work on moving to Scotland even if it may take me some time to get there. Even though your reply sounded negative, it is still honest. I may be getting frustrated but I am very persistent and will find a way rather I must wait a few years to do so. My daughter is still young so waiting won't be much of an issue. Though the sooner the transition the better. Thank you again.


Marring a British or another EEA national is the only realistic way of relocating to Scotland longterm.


----------



## BlueVamp (Aug 4, 2011)

That may be my only bet. I kind of have that option, but it would be a last resort. I've been checking out the new student visa laws. They seem to have gotten a bit easier on the applicants. We will see.. 


Joppa said:


> Marring a British or another EEA national is the only realistic way of relocating to Scotland longterm.


----------



## Dedriannes (Jun 14, 2015)

How did your problem work out?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The OP hasn't returned to the forum since August 2011, almost 4 years ago. I don't think they are still checking it out. I suggest you start a new thread asking some basic questions.


----------

